# What am I doing wrong here?



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I need your help. I know there's alot of needed improvement, but where do I start? Thanks in advance.

http://upload3.putfile.com/videos/a7-4723262757.avi


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

cant get it to work


----------



## idpearl (Feb 22, 2006)

Like the .gif! She's not doing too much wrong!

As for your cast, it looks like you are not "loading" the rod. If you take a basic cast - like an off the ground cast, there are two schools of thought. Some will tell you that the sinker has to be under the rod, laid out toward you. Your rod would be pointing back, but the sinker would be laid toward your feet. When you cast, this gives the rod "pre-load' so that when you cast, the rod gets loaded quicker.

The other school of thought, is that the sinker should be at 90 degrees to the rod tip. Now for distance casting, you would be looking to cast almost sideways, rather than over the top as you need to on a beach.

If you want to give more power to your cast without totally changing your style, time the cast so that you cast when the sinker has come to your right side but toward you. At the moment, you are casting when the sinker is back away from the rod. You may as well not swing the lead at all if you are going to do that - the effect is the same!

Just for fun, next time you are going to cast, have a cast with just the lead, no rig. Don't swing the lead. Instead, just have the rod tip pointing toward the floor, the lead laid back toward you and just do a simple cast off the ground. You will feel the difference. Once you are getting more power in the rod, lift the whole thing up and do the same. Keep your right arm pointing out away from you, make the lead swing with your left hand movements and when the lead comes back toward your right hand side, turn your head, to look at the target, and cast. 

There's stacks more to getting more distance, but this will get you started.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

The best example video w/ slow mo and whatnot that I've seen is on the longcasters page: http://www.longcasters.org/ click on "Andy's record cast" down on the bottom.


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Otter,

Thanks for the vote.

Led.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> cant get it to work


You need a new PC!!!!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*wait*

a record cast is just over 108 meters...??

I cast with no wind or rig at my little pond which has house on both sides.. each home lot is 85ft. I clear 3 and 1/2 lots so I am just under 100 yards. Just missed 4 lots two days ago.. I know 108 meters is longer than 108 yards but that is a record??
I use 3oz with no bait but rigs to practice to get distance...


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

Crawfish, you should get your hands on the Breakaway long distance casting video. They go over a handle full of casts. Do you know where Bull Run park is? It is a great place to practice casting. Acres of grassy fieds. I go out there about once a week.


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

VICIII said:


> a record cast is just over 108 meters...??
> 
> I cast with no wind or rig at my little pond which has house on both sides.. each home lot is 85ft. I clear 3 and 1/2 lots so I am just under 100 yards. Just missed 4 lots two days ago.. I know 108 meters is longer than 108 yards but that is a record??
> I use 3oz with no bait but rigs to practice to get distance...


He was only throwing 18 grams, I believe, which is about 3/5ths of an ounce.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

a meter is about 39"...108 meters=351'...185grms is less than 1 oz...but the style is pretty close to the same when you go bigger...the swing and timing may be hard to get...it was(is) for me...i pulled the old flyrod out to get the feel...it really helped...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

clpoudnine23 said:


> Crawfish, you should get your hands on the Breakaway long distance casting video. They go over a handle full of casts. Do you know where Bull Run park is? It is a great place to practice casting. Acres of grassy fieds. I go out there about once a week.


Are you going out there this weekend? If weather holds, I might you there saturday. Is Bull Run Park off of Ox Road?


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

If I go there, it will be later in the afternoon, after 3pm. You take 66w to rt29w(centreville). Once on 29w go a couple of miles and you will see the brown state park signs then turn left. Let me know...


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Wish I can get a video feed of me casting. Nice video feed.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

StormCaster said:


> Wish I can get a video feed of me casting. Nice video feed.


That was a video that my brother recorde using his diggi camera. It's a short clip. You can register at www.putfile.com and upload your media and image files there.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Looks like good basic techinque. Timing is your answer(I'm not a expert but I can force out 120 yards with 12 oz) but I have alot of room for improvement. What kinda of rod were you using?

I have been told to learn the OTG cast since every thing else is based on that cast. Believe me the people who know really know what they are doing.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

That's the 1509 fully built at 13'2" and shv20 and drum rig. I know there're lots of diff. casts, but I just want to know what else could I do to improve when doing the Hatteras cast. Since I only know how to do that cast. I have seen people swing the sinker way behind them and come around forward, but I don't have the thumb power to do that and it's a little dangerous around crowded place.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Not bad at all. 

The hatteras cast can get you to and beyond 500'. From the video it's hard to tell the angle of the outswing (backswing). If the target is 12:00 then try swinging back to 7:00 or even 8:00. This will give you a little more body rotation and some additional rod loading. Just turn at the waist a little more. Also the left hand is collapsing a little early. Concentrate on keeping good extension with the left. Waiting to hit the cast when the left hand is out in front of your eyes. This will give you more leverage for the punch-pull.

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Tommy said:


> Not bad at all.
> 
> The hatteras cast can get you to and beyond 500'. From the video it's hard to tell the angle of the outswing (backswing). If the target is 12:00 then try swinging back to 7:00 or even 8:00. This will give you a little more body rotation and some additional rod loading. Just turn at the waist a little more. Also the left hand is collapsing a little early. Concentrate on keeping good extension with the left. Waiting to hit the cast when the left hand is out in front of your eyes. This will give you more leverage for the punch-pull.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tommy. That was very helpful.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Man, Tommy.....*



Tommy said:


> Not bad at all.
> 
> The hatteras cast can get you to and beyond 500'. From the video it's hard to tell the angle of the outswing (backswing). If the target is 12:00 then try swinging back to 7:00 or even 8:00. This will give you a little more body rotation and some additional rod loading. Just turn at the waist a little more. Also the left hand is collapsing a little early. Concentrate on keeping good extension with the left. Waiting to hit the cast when the left hand is out in front of your eyes. This will give you more leverage for the punch-pull.
> 
> ...


All this usefull info....Ive been waiting for the phone calls for refrences.-Ryan


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks Tommy.

Really good info and advice. Great advice from a great distance caster. 

I will try that when I get on the field ,this weekend.



The only way ya can achieve distance is practice, practice, practice. 



BTW...for those that don't know...besides Tommy..there are other great distance casters that posts and read these boards..their advice is like E.F Hutton.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

N4D is right about practice. I can tell you from years of personal experience that it is better to learn to practice the right techniques early on than to try to retrain bad habits. Muscle memory can be difficult to overcome.

There are many great casters around. I consider myself to be a student of casting and always look for things that will help tweak here and there.

Ryan, that phone may be ringing for references soon...lol


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

*Northern VA Casters*

Guys,

If you are going to get together at Bull Run Park to practice then please let me know. I live near there and would love to join you.

LarryB
[email protected]


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Teo, looks alot better than the last time I saw u cast. Keep up the practice!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Hey Teo, looks alot better than the last time I saw u cast. Keep up the practice!


Thanks.. .I just can't let the other 2 AC's outcast me. Not that they ever did. They think they have new rods they could outcast everyone. Then again, the sinker did land the furthest, but no string attached.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hey guys....


Larry B is one of the great casters I was talking about. Take him up on the practice if you're anywhere near.

Tommy


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Tommy I Thank You for you time and suggestions.
When I looked at Crawfish's video I felt he had the basic's down fine and I could not begin to figure out what he could do better, I think what you told him will help me.
I'm one of those caster's that have 30 years of bad habits but I muscle it out there far enough but not as far as I want. I while fishing I run across Bill Kennedy, Rolland and the Sandbridge crowd (a bunch of great caster's) these folks are the only people who really beat me. Rolland has told me to learn the OTG which I have tried to do with mixed results (hey the first time was great). I believe that my big problem is the muscle memory, once I begin to relax the old habits come back. This is going to be a long road for me. But I plan on getting it done. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

OTG is a great tool to help improve pendulum casting and it's an outstanding cast in it's own right. I use it probably 90% of the time when fishing on an open beach. 

Bill and Rolland make up a pretty elite pair. Two of the very best casters that I've ever met or competed against.

Tommy


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Anyone interested in going to Bull Run Park this Saturday around noon. See you guys there if there's an interest. Hope to see you there Larry.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Crawfish,just wondering but how heavy of a lead was that?


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Crawfish,

I'll try and make it on Saturday. Chris had mentioned that the weather is not going to be good on Saturday. Also, where exactly at Bull Run Park do you practice? Is it inside the park or in the large fields that border Rt. 66?

LarryB


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Tomorrow should be in the 50s with a slight chance of sprinkles. I'm interested in practice and pointers, I'm hearing anywhere between noon and 3. When's it gonna be?

Right after you go through the main gate is a field that should do with parking to the left of it.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm hearing 12 pm but I try to get there a little early to make sure I'm in the right place.

LarryB


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Larry,

How are you keeping ?

Led.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

It was nice meeting you guys there. Thanks for the tips LarryB. Maybe we can do it again this coming Saturday.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

CrawFish,  that sound good to me. Right now I need all the practice that I can get.

LarryB


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

How about Sunday instead? Saturday is always too busy for me? Let me know...


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Guys, I can do Sunday afternoon. Early afternoon would work best for me. Let me know.

LarryB


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Teo*

Where are you all going to practice?

Jeff


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fyremanjef said:


> Where are you all going to practice?
> 
> Jeff


We practice at Bull Run Park in Centreville. 
Do a quick google for direction. It has some open long field.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Sunday works better for me too, let me know what day and time.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

How about Sunday at 1 pm, same field


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I have a tog trip Monday morning and have to be in DE sunday nite. If you guys are doing in the morning like 10AM, I might be able to join. Or next time. Have fun.


----------

